# Amplificador hi-end 85w a 4ohm



## lucalorito (Dic 9, 2008)

Aprovechando que tengo un toroidal de 250w con salida 22+22v. y que necesitaba una amplificación de alta calidad para la zona media-alta de mis altavoces...había pensado en este diseño de Elektor (que siempre me inspira confianza) para tal propósito. ¿Qué os parece? ¿Alguien lo ha armado?. ¿ son fáciles de conseguir esos transistores? 
Saludos.


----------



## Power-off (Dic 9, 2008)

Creo que algunos componetes son un poco dificeles de conseguir, No habra otra opcion? Yo tambien necesito uno de 85w A 4Ohmios


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2008)

Para potencias bajas yo me inclinaría por algún diseño más simple.
 Acá hay uno simple y que *funciona con casi cualquier transistor que tengas a mano* (armé varios). Si no hay BD139/40, los TIP29/30 y mje340/350 funcionan. Si no hay MJE2955/3055, los 2n3055 y MJ2955 o los TIP2955 y 3055 andan también. Calculo que debe andar casi cualquier otro transistor (de potencia y drivers), pero no probé otros, así que no quiero mentirte. Los transistores que menciono son de los más fáciles de conseguir en todos lados.
Además,  es verdad lo que dice en la página sobre la bajísima distorsión que tiene.
Si no,  esta es una versión mejorada del anterior. No armé ninguno de estos, pero apuesto a que funciona tan bien o mejor que la otra.
Las dos únicas contras que les encuentro los dos es que no te da un PCB diseñado, pero son suficientemente simples como para montarlos en una placa universal (experimental y veroboard le dicen también) y funcionan sin problemas (Yo tengo dos de los primeros montados en una plaquita universal de 10*5 cm, con los transistores de potencia afuera) y la segunda es que no tienen protecciones.
A favor, el primero debe ser uno de los amplificadores más baratos que he visto y el segundo no es nada caro tampoco. Eso compensa el hecho de la falta de protecciones. Si lo lográs quemar (no es fácil), es barato repararlo.
Si lo alimentás con 22+22V rectificados (+-31V) vas a estar cerca de los valores que anuncia la página (está calculado para +-35V).

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 9, 2008)

oye y que onda con la THD? como anda?, es HI-FI?
estaria bueno armar el circuito, tienes el pcb no? lo puedes subir? gracias =)


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 9, 2008)

Yo busco algo mas concreto..o algo en clase ab de alta calidad como el de Elektor o bien algo en clase A
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2008)

Ok. Si me definís "Alta Calidad" quizá te pueda ayudar.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 9, 2008)

Pues que tenga unos muy bajos niveles de distorsión y ruido..lo usaría con altavoces de alta calidad..así como su equipo asociado.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2008)

El primero de los que te mencioné entre sus especificaciones dice (y cito): "I managed to measure the distortion down to 0.0025%...I also have a horrible feeling that most of this is from my oscillator...".
Traducido: "Me las arreglé para medir la distorsión hasta 0,0025%...También tengo la horrible sensación de que la mayor parte de ésta proviene de mi oscilador [generador de señales]..."

También dice, hablando de la distorsión por cruce que presenta (cito de nuevo): "...just a -70dB smooth looking 3rd harmonic content. (When I say -70dB, I'm guessing a bit, because the levels are too low to measure accurately)"
Traducido: ...apenas un contenido de 3ra armónica de -70dB, con forma onda suave [senoidal]. (Cuando digo -70dB estoy adivinando un poco, porque los niveles son demasiado bajos como para medirlos con precisión)

Va a ser difícil que encuentres cifras mucho mejores. 
Como consejo: En general, mayor complejidad y número de coponentes no significa mayor fidelidad.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19851.html


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Nunca he construido nada de este Rodd Eliott..supongo que estaran bien sus diseños..Los tendré en cuenta para decidirme con cual me quedo..a ver si alguien tiene más sugerencias..recuerdo que no necesito más que 50 ú 80 W a 4 ohm y que el transformador que quiero usar es de 22+22v. 250 w.
¿Qizás algo en clase A aunque sea de menos potencia?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2008)

tu transformador es perfecto para alimentar un LM12CLK, integrado de national semiconductor capaz de entregar hasta 10A de salida, representa unos 80watts reales de potencia en 4 ohms.

ademas de eso el dato interesante es el amplio espectro defrecuencias con las q trabaja, desde 1Hz hasta 10MHz.

y la ganancia disminuye a medida q se incrementa la frecuencia por ende es muy util para equipos de bajos o graves.

saludos.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Dr draco..le echaré un vistazo a los de la NS también...
#11 ..veo que ya se habló del de Elektor...pero estoy pensando en muchas otras opciones posibles..espero comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Tengo en mi poder unos TDA 7294 pero leí por aquí algun comentario no muy favorable sobre el..¿ lo podría tener en cuenta? ya que como ya lo tengo...


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 10, 2008)

dijiste que quieres la mayor fidelidad posible... asique no los tengas en cuenta a esos tda ya q tienen mucha distorcion


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Sí..eso creo..y aunque bajemos la tensión de alimentación me parece que no sería muy hi-fi..aunque hay quien sostiene que sí..pero bueno..para gustos,colores.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 10, 2008)

leete la hoja de datos y veras q no es muy hi fi como tu deseas... antes de ese utiliza el lm3886 ese si q es de buena calidad


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Estoy leyendo por estos foros pero no encuentro la documentación sobre ese lm3886..me refiero con la pcb y todo lo demás.. ¿me ponéis un enlace por favor?
Gracias.


----------



## MFK08 (Dic 10, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about11383.html

ahi tienes un enlcae y aca la hoja de datos

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM3886.pdf

yo tengo un modulo estereo echo en PC wizard si lo deseeas mas tarde los ubo...


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

Gracias MFK08


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2008)

Creo que el diseño expuesto no corresponde a un high end.

No creo que cumpla los parámetros para ello. Parece mas una etapa de potencia semiprofesional, con un buen diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 10, 2008)

¿ A cual te refieres? ¿ A la de Elektor?
Saludos.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 11, 2008)

Fogonazo estará encantado de saber que armaré el de Elektor..sólo un inconveniente: No encuentro los finales...Lo más parecido que encontré es esto:
http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse.jsp?N=1000019&Ntk=gensearch_001&Ntt=gt20&Ntx=
Creo que uno de ellos valdría..continúo la búsqueda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2008)

Fogonazo estaria encantado de saber ¿ Que paso con los transistores IGBT ? que desaparecieron del mercado, ¿ Se los habra tragado el generador de hadrones ?


----------



## juanma (Dic 11, 2008)

Buenas, Lucalorito, que parlantes tenes? Fotos?
De nada sirve un HiEnd con unos Aiwa. 

80/60W para medios no te parece mucho? En mi pieza pocas veces supero los 20W en la escucha de musica...
Es mas, los 2 woofer estan con TDA7294 (58W) y al maximo es imposible estar.

Algo de calidad, armado y probado *20W Class A*, a parte de la gente de SiliconChip, por Fermalo. Yo no lo arme aun por falta de tiempo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24973.html

Por cierto, y no lo tomes a mal, pero si te olvidaste de escribir algo, *edita el mensaje*
Saludos


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 12, 2008)

Juanma..buen amplificador el de silicon chip...lo conozco,de hecho,es un posible candidato además del de Elektor que no encuentro en España los transistores.
Como parlantes tengo varios todos de gran calidad..nada de Aiwa,je,je.


----------



## acussep (Dic 12, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Para potencias bajas yo me inclinaría por algún diseño más simple.
> Acá hay uno simple y que *funciona con casi cualquier transistor que tengas a mano* (armé varios). Si no hay BD139/40, los TIP29/30 y mje340/350 funcionan. Si no hay MJE2955/3055, los 2n3055 y MJ2955 o los TIP2955 y 3055 andan también. Calculo que debe andar casi cualquier otro transistor (de potencia y drivers), pero no probé otros, así que no quiero mentirte. Los transistores que menciono son de los más fáciles de conseguir en todos lados.
> Además,  es verdad lo que dice en la página sobre la bajísima distorsión que tiene.
> Si no,  esta es una versión mejorada del anterior. No armé ninguno de estos, pero apuesto a que funciona tan bien o mejor que la otra.
> ...



Justo estaba buscando un diseño como éste para reemplazar completamente los dos canales de un Audinac AT-1200, que se quemaron como 3 o 4 veces. La fuente entrega +-36V por lo que es ideal. Quizas hasta use reguladores para obtener +-33V mas estables. Lo que necesitaria saber es si alguien tiene un PCB, preferentemente para la version mejorada...
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 12, 2008)

Pero estamos en lo de siempre..se trata de elegir un high-end.. o sea mucha calidad aunque sea poca potencia...el que comentas no me convence para este proyecto.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2008)

Lucalorito, escribí exactamente las especificaciones que buscás en tu amplificador y así va a ser muchísimo más fácil.
Considerá que en audio hay MUCHÍSIMO de subjetivo y otro tanto de mentiras, basadas en esa parte subjetiva. Más aun, nunca he encontrado una definición exacta de "Audio Hi-End" (si alguien la tiene, por favor desásneme). Sólo he leído especificaciones de equipos considerados Hi-End, y en lo que los veo sobresalir es en el precio y la presentación/diseño exterior...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2008)

acussep dijo:
			
		

> Justo estaba buscando un diseño como éste para reemplazar completamente los dos canales de un Audinac AT-1200, que se quemaron como 3 o 4 veces. La fuente entrega +-36V por lo que es ideal. Quizas hasta use reguladores para obtener +-33V mas estables. Lo que necesitaria saber es si alguien tiene un PCB, preferentemente para la version mejorada...
> Gracias
> Saludos



Los diagramas son DEMASIADO parecidos como para que no puedas usar el mismo PCB con alguna modificación.
Y parece raro que se queme tan seguido. ¿Cuáles son los problemas que da ese amplificador? ¿Qué transistores usa a la salida?

Saludos


----------



## acussep (Dic 12, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> acussep dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi idea es reemplazar los amplificador que tiene el audinac, por los del proyecto 3A de ESP. Me gustaria tener un PCB ya probado para hacer esto. 
El problema con el audinac es que fue pensado como un hi-fi hogareño, y se termino utilizando como equipo de DJ a mediados/fines de los 70, a regimenes de trabajo no recomendados . Cuando cayo en mis manos hace 2 años ya tenia un canal quemado y varios arreglos encima. Muchos de esos arreglos fueron cambiar transistores de salida y drivers, y cada reparador de turno puso el que le parecia o el que estaba disponible en ese momento. Eso sin contar los "agujeros negros" que tienen los PCB por las resistencias que volaron y las pistas de cobre semi despegadas. Mi idea es simplemente deshacerme de los dos canales y reemplazarlos por los 3A de ESP. El voltaje y el tamaño y la simplicidad me vienen bien, pero falta el PCB y no tengo experiencia diseñando.

Usa TIP41C y TIP42C en la salida. Uno de los canales funciona y el otro funciona mal, distorsiona.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 12, 2008)

Ahhhhh....
Tá bien. Yo no tengo un PCB que te pueda pasar (en algún momento hice los diseños de ambos, pero no sé dónde quedaron). De todas formas, es muy fácil de armar y en una universal de 5*10 se puede hacer sin problemas.
Si puedo, me pongo a hacer uno.
Saludos


----------



## acussep (Dic 14, 2008)

Gracias, en la semana lo estoy viendo, y si puedo lo armo el finde. Muchas gracias en serio


----------



## acussep (Dic 14, 2008)

Dejo una pagina. http://www.digisec.co.za/ras/ . Este hombre es un ingeniero en electrónica  de Sudáfrica que se dedica a diseñar equipos Hi-End como hobby. Si sabes ingles podes hacerle preguntas sobre los proyectos. Yo me comuniqué con él,  respondió rapido y se entusiasmó bastante, de hecho me rediseño el preamplificador para que el pcb tenga solo un solo lado de cobre.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 14, 2008)

acussep dijo:
			
		

> Dejo una pagina. http://www.digisec.co.za/ras/ . Este hombre es un ingeniero en electrónica  de Sudáfrica que se dedica a diseñar equipos Hi-End como hobby. Si sabes ingles podes hacerle preguntas sobre los proyectos. Yo me comuniqué con él,  respondió rapido y se entusiasmó bastante, de hecho me rediseño el preamplificador para que el pcb tenga solo un solo lado de cobre.



Hola acussep, podrías compartir ese diseño del preamplificador?

Saludos, gracias


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 15, 2008)

Estamos hablando de etapas de potencia hi-end..recuerdo..para preamplificador dirigiros a pequeña señal, ok?


----------



## acussep (Dic 15, 2008)

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> Estamos hablando de etapas de potencia hi-end..recuerdo..para preamplificador dirigiros a pequeña señal, ok?



En esa pagina que detallé tenes amplificador con todos los detalles para la construcción, hay uno en particular que puede ser de tu interes para lo que buscas. En cuanto al pre, lo voy a postear en la sección indicada cuando lo haya construido y probado.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 15, 2008)

acussep..gracias por el enlace...la verdad es que no encuentro lo que quiero por al momento,ya que el que más me gusta es el de Elektor pero no consigo en España los finales.


----------



## lucalorito (Dic 31, 2008)

Subo el tema para saber si alguien me aconseja algo de calidad que me sirva y que esté probado..ok?


----------



## juanma (Dic 31, 2008)

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> Subo el tema para saber si alguien me aconseja algo de calidad que me sirva y que esté probado..ok?



Edita tu mensaje si queres agregar algo, creo haberlo dicho ya, sino el post es muy largo.

Escribiendo otra vez en tu post no es la manera de que te aconsejen algo de calidad, pedi consejos u opiniones en los respectivos post de los amplificador de calidad, que por cierto hay varios.

Usa el buscador del foro que hay varios (armados y probados):

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19851.html IGBT
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24478.html Class A
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19376.html Valvulas + Transistor
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24973.html Class A
etc...
etc...
etc...

Saludos


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 1, 2009)

No..si buscar he buscado,lo que pasa es que los que me gustan no consigo algun componente o no se adapta a lo que tengo para usar...me gusta el igbt; pero a ver quien es el guapo que consigue el material (a buen precio) el de clase A con 2n3055 no me convence...es un diseño muy arcaico e inestable,...con el tema de válvulas ya no me meto,por que para un hi-end el precio se dispararía..
Saludos y de nuevo feliz 2009


----------



## juanma (Ene 1, 2009)

lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> No..si buscar he buscado,lo que pasa es que los que me gustan no consigo algun componente o no se adapta a lo que tengo para usar...



Esto tambien creo haberte preguntado, pero *PORQUE no se adaptan a tus necesidades?*
Mas calidad estas buscando? Cual seria el que se adapte?
Si no escribis mas sobre lo que buscas, mucho mas que esto no creo que consigas.
*Comentanos que elementos tenes (compactera, parlantes, etc)*



			
				lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> el de clase A con 2n3055 no me convence...es un diseño muy arcaico e inestable


*Explicate mejor. Inestable? A que te referis?*
Mira las señales que publico tecnicdeso y anda mas que bien.

Lo que SI es verdad, es que ese diseño puede ser mejorado en cuanto a la etapa de entrada se refiere y una configuracion de salida CFP. El de SiliconChip si tiene una etapa de entrada con menos distorsion (NO digo que suene mejor o peor).



			
				lucalorito dijo:
			
		

> ...con el tema de válvulas ya no me meto,por que para un hi-end el precio se dispararía..



En cualquier amplificador bueno vas a tener que invertir tus buenos $$$ (transformador, gabinete, disipador, etc) pero el tema es no gastar mas de lo necesario, comprar inteligentemente las cosas.
No se justifica un HiEnd para escuchar en MP3 a 192kbps

Buen 2009


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 15, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Para potencias bajas yo me inclinaría por algún diseño más simple.
> Acá hay uno simple y que *funciona con casi cualquier transistor que tengas a mano* (armé varios). Si no hay BD139/40, los TIP29/30 y mje340/350 funcionan. Si no hay MJE2955/3055, los 2n3055 y MJ2955 o los TIP2955 y 3055 andan también. Calculo que debe andar casi cualquier otro transistor (de potencia y drivers), pero no probé otros, así que no quiero mentirte. Los transistores que menciono son de los más fáciles de conseguir en todos lados.
> Además,  es verdad lo que dice en la página sobre la bajísima distorsión que tiene.
> Si no,  esta es una versión mejorada del anterior. No armé
> ...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2009)

Hla Chatovik

Si pensás armar ese y tenés dos 2N3055, necesitarás otro par de MJ2955, son los complementarios y tienen el mismo encapsulado. 
Yo tengo funcionando un par de estos (de la primera versión, no la segunda) y anduvieron muy bien hasta ahora con todo lo que usé para meterles señal. No probé con un MP3, pero supongo que andará.
En el mío usé los TIP2955 y 3055 por comodidad de montaje. Son TO¿217? (no estoy seguro del número) en vez de TO3. Se montan con un solo agujero en el disipador, y en ese circuito los únicos transistores que necesitan disipador son los de potencia, los demás andan bien solitos. En los MJ2955/3055 cambia el encapsulado de nuevo, estos son TO220. Ah, también usé los TIP29 y 30 en lugar de los BD139 y 140, eran los que tenía a mano.

Saludos


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 15, 2009)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta.... 

Decime; ¿cuando te referis a otro par de mj2955 ? ¿ estas hablando de stereo?,,, porque con uno de c/u para mono (n3055 y mj2955) ya alcanzaría ,,,, estoy en lo cierto?


Otra cosa; el que vos armastes es la primera version o la segunda (hablando del de 60w), porque en la primera no hay ajuste de bias y tiene el zener entre otras cosas,,,, y en la segunda cambia las R de emisores por 0.5 ohms de los finales , agrega el pot  de 1k ajuste bias, etc......

Gracias.-


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 15, 2009)

Perdoname q siga con las dudas.,,, es q es uno de los primeros que armo....
 En la salida    ¿ Cuantas vueltas de alambre? ,,, ¿que diametro de alambre utilizo?,,,, y si es con nucleo de aire ; ¿cuantos mm de diametro del mismo?.... Siempre y cuando se trate del primer diagrama del amplificador.
Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2009)

Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> Decime; ¿cuando te referis a otro par de mj2955 ? ¿ estas hablando de stereo?,,, porque con uno de c/u para mono (n3055 y mj2955) ya alcanzaría ,,,, estoy en lo cierto?





			
				Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> Hola , ... Tengo un par de 2n3055 de una etapa cuasi q no pude hacer funcionar....



Como vos decís, con uno por cada lado hacés funcionar el amplificador. Como dijiste que tenías dos 3055, te dije dos 2955.

Yo armé la segunda versión del primer proyecto, que no tiene el zener ni el inductor a la salida y con el TR de control de bias.
Monté todo menos los TR de potencia y las resistencias de 5W en una placa universal de 10*5 (versión estéreo) y 4 TR (dos TIP3055 y dos TIP2955) por canal.
El proyecto entero está bien explicado en la página del autor y te podés sacar casi todas las dudas que te surjan leyéndolo. Cualquier cosa que te quede picando, preguntá nomás

Saludos


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 16, 2009)

Gracias colega. Este proyecto me sirve para aprovechar ese transformador.... y ver si puedo hacerlo andar como se merece...-


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2009)

De nada Chatovik.
Y armalo nomás que lo podés hacer funcionar bien y sin problemas.

Un saludo


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 29, 2009)

Ok. Arme el proyecto ,y,  hasta ahora sin problemas y con resultados satisfactorios... por lo menos eso creo yo....
Te cuento q conectado en la serie tuve las siguientes medidas:

-DC en la salida = 43mv (valor q quedo de primera sin tocar nada) me parecio bueno.-

-corriente transistores finales (mje complementarios) = 27mv (voltaje tomado de c/u de las R serie de 5w. las dos miden exactamente lo mismo),, en esta oportunidad utilice .47 ohm (ya las tenía) en vez de 0.5 como marca el diagrama,,, ¿cambia algo este valor?,,,, . Por lo q veo, todo anda en los valores correctos, osea, q la corriente en reposo (esta puenteada la entrada a masa) es de .027 A (¿seria correcto o es muy baja? )... Los transistores apenas entibian. De ser asi lo regulo mas alto y chau! pero parece de los valores normales.

- Amplificar? ,,, creo q si....., porque levante el puente de la entrada y lo tocaba con el dedo y la serie levantaba un poco de brillo.- 

Todo parece barbaro sin carga ......

-    Ahora la gran duda es;;;  lo que sucede es q al desconectar la  alimentacion total, aparecen 10v DC en la 
salida q van descendiendo de a poco (logicamente)...   ¿ Es normal .... por el echo de no tener carga....? 

Mi teoria (puedo estar equivocado);;;;  calculo q es normal ,,, lo q en los amplificador seria el clasico golpe "toc" de encendido/apagado del equipo......no estoy muy seguro... 

Sin mas ,,, esperando su respuesta , le mando un gran Saludo a todos los foristas....-


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 29, 2009)

REctificacion mensaje anterior

Perdon ,,, la corriente de los mje es de 18ma... ¿lo q seria muy baja verdad?
Mas Saludos...


----------



## juanma (Ene 29, 2009)

Lo importante es que el amplificador este andando.
Cual amplificador armaste? el 3A?

Tenes control sobre la corriente en reposo?  O armaste la version sin ningun tipo de seteo?

El SiliconChip de 20W, con 100mA suena muy bien, pero con 30mA tambien se escuchaba bien, pese a ser un amplificador pensado para clase A (Iq = 1.2A).
Si la fuente y los disipadores lo permiten, podrias darle un poco mas de corriente Iq.

El offset a la salida esta bien.


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 29, 2009)

Gracias Juanma por responder, te cuento que arme la version con trimpot 20k y transistor regulador de corriente..... En este caso utilice un trimpot de 50 k porque no tenia otro y le adose´una R de 47 k para bajar la R del pote ,, quedo en   24 k aprox,,, anduvo bien por ahora,,,,  En cuanto al transistor de bias le coloque un bc547, tambien sin problemas,,,,, Estas sustituciones las hice no por antojo sino porque en mi pais no se consigue mucho , hay pocos componentes y hay q arreglarse,,,, lo q me paso con los mje q fueron los unicos q pude conseguir para la salida.... muy pobre la cosa...... Segun el diagrama estos son los q van a la salida y me quede tranquilo,,, aunque los tip me parece q rendirian mejor,,, no lo se aun porque no probe con audio aun.         

Ahora te pregunto por si sabes.:::: sucede es q al desconectar la alimentacion total, aparecen 10v DC en la 
salida q van descendiendo de a poco (logicamente)...  ¿ Es normal .... por el echo de no tener carga....? 

Mi teoria (puedo estar equivocado);;;; calculo q es normal ,,, lo q en los amplificador seria el clasico golpe "toc" de encendido/apagado del equipo......no estoy muy seguro   
Saludos


----------



## juanma (Ene 29, 2009)

Lo que tenes que utilizar es un Speaker Enable. Te paso uno, pero hay varios:

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/spk_en/SPK_enable.html

Este tiene un pequeño delay cuando prendes el amplificador, a modo de no escuchar ruidos raros al encenderlo y al apagarlo, mediante un 4N25, una vez que cortas la alimentacion, desconecta el parlante del amplificador.
Esta bien explicado en la pagina.
Tambien tendrias que agregar una proteccion por DC, de las cuales hay varias en el foro.

Asegurate de que tengas conectadas las redes de salida, R15-C7 (Zobel) y una inducancia de salida (las tipicas 10-12 vueltas de alambre alrededor de R) en paralelo con una resistencia de 10Ω.
Despues de eso coloca el speaker enable.

Q9 (BC546) asegurate de que este bien cerca (tocando diria) el disipador de los transistores de salida, ya que asegura de que la Iq no aumente en forma peligrosa.
A medida aumenta la temperatura en Q7 y Q8, tambien aumenta la corriente, por ende la temperatura y asi.
Q9 se encarga de eso, al aumentar la temperatura disminuye Iq.

Conecta el amplificador, setea Iq. Espera 15-30min con el amplificador encendido y volvela a medir (y setear si es necesario).

En su momento arme ese amplificador y realice algunos cambios:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29884.html

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola Chatovik

Me alegra que haya funcionado bien el amplificador.
Lo que comentás de 43mV de offset está bien. Tené en cuentaque al calentarse un poco los componentes ese volaje va a caer, así que en operación es esperable que sea hasta más bajo.
Con respecto a los 10V que te aparecen, son normales también y son los que generan el un ruido como un "tump" al apagar el amplificador. No te hagas problemas por eso que no es un golpe que dañe nada no es muy fuerte. En tu caso descienden de a poco los voltajes porque no hay una carga conectada.

En lo que respecta a las corientes de reposo, según el autor con 10mA ya es suficiente como para reducir la distorsión por cruce a niveles más que aceptables. En mi caso los tengo trabajando con 20 a 25mA y nunca tuve problemas, ni se ven distorsiones notables en el osciloscopio. El autor del circuito dice haber usado hasta 100mA... En definitiva, usá los valores que quieras por encima de 10mA. Si escuchás dirstorsión (o la ves en el osciloscopio), subí un poquito la corriente de reposo. Con respecto a la corriente de reposo de tu amplificador, si tenés una caída de 27mV en una resistencia de 0Ω47, entonces tenés 57,5mA de corriente.

Eso sí, el transistor que controla la corriente (el BC549) NO tiene que ir acoplado térmicamente a los de salida. En la enorme mayoría de los casos debería, pero en este no es recomendable por cómo está hecho. El autor es quien lo desaconseja: "...a bias servo, using a pot and transistor.  This was not mounted on the heatsink, since this would cause an instant negative thermal coefficient - as the amp gets hotter, Iq will fall, potentially so far that crossover distortion will occur."
Esencialmente, evita que el transistorcito baje la corriente de reposo porque se puede ir muy abajo. Si lo seteás en alrededor de 20/25mA, cuando caliente es probable que se vaya como mucho a 50/60mA. En tu caso y sólo estimando, podrás andar por los 80/90mA como máximo. Igual, no me creas: Medilo. 
Sin tocarle nada a tu amplificador, tendría que andar perfecto. En todo caso, podés recalcularle la corriente de reposo. La sugerencia de Juanma sobre el Speker Enable es buena, aunque en lo personal no le encuentro gran utilidad para potencias tan bajas. Si te gusta, hacelo. De todas formas, al encenderlo no debería hacer ningún ruido (o un "tump" muy bajito) y al apagarlo, en 5/10 segundos, el "tump" del que hablábamos antes. Nada fuerte ni grave.

Juanma, hasta donde entiendo Chatovik armó la segunda versión de proyecto 3, no el 3A. Esta no lleva la red Zobel, funciona mejor sin ella.

Bueno, Chatovik, cuando le pongas carga y lo pruebes (con la lamparita en serie al principio) contá cómo te fue.

Saludos y felicitaciones por tu amplificador de nuevo.


----------



## juanma (Ene 29, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Juanma, hasta donde entiendo Chatovik armó la segunda versión de proyecto 3, no el 3A. Esta no lleva la red Zobel, funciona mejor sin ella.



San Cacho, este es el proyecto 3 del que hablamos? http://sound.westhost.com/project03.htm
Si lleva una red Zobel (10Ω-100nF).

La red no esta para que se escuche mejor el amplificador, sino que esta para eliminar la componente inductiva del altavoz que podría dar lugar a inestabilidades en el amplificador.
Asi que podriamos decir que funciona _mejor_ con ella  






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zobel_network


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Q9 (BC546) asegurate de que este bien cerca (tocando diria) el disipador de los transistores de salida, ya que asegura de que la Iq no aumente en forma peligrosa.
> A medida aumenta la temperatura en Q7 y Q8, tambien aumenta la corriente, por ende la temperatura y asi.
> Q9 se encarga de eso, al aumentar la temperatura disminuye Iq.





			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Eso sí, el transistor que controla la corriente (el BC549) NO tiene que ir acoplado térmicamente a los de salida. En la enorme mayoría de los casos debería, pero en este no es recomendable por cómo está hecho. El autor es quien lo desaconseja: "...a bias servo, using a pot and transistor. This was not mounted on the heatsink, since this would cause an instant negative thermal coefficient - as the amp gets hotter, Iq will fall, potentially so far that crossover distortion will occur."
> Esencialmente, evita que el transistorcito baje la corriente de reposo porque se puede ir muy abajo. Si lo seteás en alrededor de 20/25mA, cuando caliente es probable que se vaya como mucho a 50/60mA. En tu caso y sólo estimando, podrás andar por los 80/90mA como máximo. Igual, no me creas: Medilo.
> Sin tocarle nada a tu amplificador, tendría que andar perfecto.



Exactamente. Si queres compensar la temperatura de forma adecuada (asumiendo que sea necesario) tenes que juntar Q9 *con los transistores drivers*, no con los de salida. Este tema se comentó en el foro del autor (antes de que se pinchara la base de datos) y lo explica D. Self en el ultimo o penultimo capítulo de su libro.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 29, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> San_Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso de eliminar la componente inductiva del parlante con *ESA red de Zobel* es una mentira. Es solo para estabilizar la respuesta del amplificador ante cargas capacitivas. Es ridículo creer que la misma red de Zobel puede compensar la componente inductiva de todos los parlantes del planeta. Eso también se hace con un red de Zobel, pero ajustada a las características del parlante (y de verdad que anda bien) para proporcionar una impedancia constante con la frecuencia a los divisores (crossover) de los baffles, pero se coloca en otra parte de la cadena circuital...

Saludos!.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 29, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Asegurate de que tengas conectadas las redes de salida, R15-C7 (Zobel) y una inducancia de salida (las tipicas 10-12 vueltas de alambre alrededor de R) en paralelo con una resistencia de 10Ω.



Perdón, me refería a esta RL de la que hablás en el post. No a la red RC.
El arreglo RL está eliminado en este segundo diseño porque, según palabras del autor, funciona mejor sin él. Dice que al colocarlo aparece una evidente distorsión por cruce. No da más razones que esas, pero me alcanzan y le creo.

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Ene 29, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Eso de eliminar la componente inductiva del parlante con *ESA red de Zobel* es una mentira. Es solo para estabilizar la respuesta del amplificador ante cargas capacitivas. Es ridículo creer que la misma red de Zobel puede compensar la componente inductiva de todos los parlantes del planeta. Eso también se hace con un red de Zobel, pero ajustada a las características del parlante (y de verdad que anda bien) para proporcionar una impedancia constante con la frecuencia a los divisores (crossover) de los baffles, pero se coloca en otra parte de la cadena circuital...



Este es un pdf de la *Universidad de Valencia*
http://www.uv.es/gcamps/materialea/ch08.pdf

Dejo lo que dice sobre la red Zobel:

En algunas ocasiones la componente inductiva del altavoz puede ser causa de inestabilidades en el funcionamiento de un amplificador de potencia.
*Para eliminar la componente inductiva del altavoz* y, por consiguiente, las
posibles inestabilidades, se utiliza la llamada red de Zobel.
Dicha red consiste simplemente en una resistencia y un condensador conectados en serie.
Este conjunto se conecta en paralelo con el altavoz:

Habiendo leido por encima a Douglas la parte de la red Zobel, no lei que diga que es mentira.
Sobre los valores de la red, Douglas (4ta edicion, pag19-198) dice que los elementos de la red no son criticos, y el par 100nF/10Ω es conveniente.

Y concluye con: _the Zobel still gives effective stabilisation with inductive loads._ algo asi como: la red Zobel da una efectiva estabilizacion con cargas inductivas.
Igualmente voy a leer sobre el tema en el libro de Randy Slone, a ver que dice.
Para la utilizacion de filtros es otro tema, ahi hay que calcularlo.
"_El problema es que los filtros necesitan una impedancia constante para funcionar correctamente. Si la impedancia no es plana, aparecen picos en la respuesta (cambia la Q), e incluso se puede llegar a reducir un orden la respuesta del filtro._" PCPAudio

En resumen, es un elemento que no hace a una mejora en la calidad de audio, pero si hace a la estabilidad del mismo.

Sobre Q9, como comentas San Cacho, me guie por la _enorme mayoria de los casos_ como mencionas, pero si Elliot lo desaconseja, tomemos el consejo de el.
Ezavalla, estuve viendo el Douglas y es como decis. Igualmente no he visto amplificador que no tengan a ese transistor montado en el disipador junto con los de salida. A menos que sea Clase A.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 29, 2009)

Claro, Juanma. 

El detallecito de este amplificador es que no lleva los drivers montados en el disipador principar, es más, ni disipadores llevan.
Por eso tenés que mantener los controles térmicos fuera del disipador. Los únicos TR que van a variar la ganancia de manera significativa (quizá un 30 o 40%) son los de potencia, que tienen ganancias relativamente bajas.
Los drivers se mantienen bastante fríos, así que no hace falta una gran compensación.

Por lo demás, la misma red RC no va a compensar perfectamente todos los parlantes. Si se busca una compensación buena y bastante exacta, a medir los parámetros del parlante y a calcular se ha dicho.
Cuando Self dice "_...the Zobel still gives effective stabilisation with inductive loads..._", está diciendo "_...aún así, la red Zobel estabiliza la salida frente a cargas inductivas..._". Está hablando de algo que no es ideal, aunque funciona (no tengo el texto entero para traducirlo).
La solución de 10Ω/100nf es una especie de comodín que da buenos resultados en una gama amplificadora de parlanes, aunque es ideal en un tipo en particular (si justo tenés _ese _parlante, estás de parabienes).
A eso apunta EZ con su comentario.

Saludos y Chatovik, comentá cuando hayas hecho el resto de las pruebas con tu amplificador a ver qué tal anda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2009)

Xactamente Cacho.

"Estabilizar contra cargas inductivas" no significa "eliminar la componente inductiva usando un capacitor de manera que la red se comporte como una resistencia". Desde el punto de vista del control automático (y esto es exactamente lo mismo solo que dicho de otra forma), estabilizar implica modificar la función de transferencia del sistema de lazo cerrado agregando polos y/o ceros de manera de incrementar el margen de fase del sistema. En cristiano esto significa que cuando la ganancia del sistema vale 1 (lo que ocurre en altas frecuencias) la fase restante de la respuesta del sistema debe ser mayor o igual a 60º para que la realimentación negativa no se transformadorrme en positiva convirtiendo el sistema en uno oscilatorio no amortiguado. Y precisamente eso es lo que haces con esa red zobel (10 ohms y 100 nF), meter un polo en 150KHz, ya que la mayoría de los amplificador oscilan entre los 450 y los 700 KHz.

De ahí a que este hecho peregrinamente tenga el efecto colateral de volver la rsta del parlante un poco mas resistiva (cosa que solo podría pasar para un parlante, pero no para un baffle con crossover pasivo) hay un largo trecho.

Saludos!


----------



## Chatovik (Ene 30, 2009)

Bueno gente,,, otra vez por acá,,, todavia no hice las pruebas finales ,,, pero agradezco sus sugerencias dado q me sacaron todas las dudas......
Mi intención no era armar tremenda discusión, pero, bienvenida sea,,, ¿para eso es el foro no?.
San CAcho,,, tenias razon,,, me equivoque,,, el consumo de los finales es de 57,4 ma y no 18ma como dije por ahi. (Mal calculo).... Ademas esta muy bien explicado en la pagina del autor.

 Cuando lo pruebe comento resultados...-


----------



## juanma (Ene 30, 2009)

Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> Mi intención no era armar tremenda discusión, pero, bienvenida sea,,, ¿para eso es el foro no?.



Tal cual. Ademas de llevarte un amplificador andando, nos llevamos una buena explicacion de ezavalla sobre la red Zobel   

Saludos!


----------



## Chatovik (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola , realice casi todas la pruebas, pero antes baje el bias a 22ma de corriente d lo q estaba antes mencionado (siempre entrada puenteada a masa).... e incluso fui aumentando a 60 y 100 w la serie y se mantenia en esos valores sin carga.  (Por ahora estoy con una etapa ,,"mono")
Luego En la serie fui inyectando audio y todo Ok........Luego fui directo a  220 y lo deje a vol bajo (consumo de la fuente p rama 80ma aprox),,, funcionando muy bien,,, al rato le aumente mas volume,,,, y recien ahi empezaron a calentar los tr finales( lo lleve a 185ma de consumo gral. de fuente),,, los cuales estan en  un disipador alternativo pero de buen tamaño  y con grasa silic. para ir probando,,,,, no calentaron mucho hasta ahora. Faltaría dar mas volum., pero ya estaba en una potencia para mi respetable  (suena en un boofer de 12" c/ 2 tweeter dinamicos 100 w rms todo el combo).-

En gral. parece q no consume mucho amperaje, o quizas no estaba a la potencia para el cual fue diseñado... pero recalco q yo lo estaba escuchando bastante fuerte.....!

Testeando los tr vi q hay un tr., driver (bd139 q esta con el bd140) de la rama -35 v. q es el calienta mas,,,, voy a probar colocarle una disip.pequeño.
Los demas BD no calientan mucho,,, debe ser porque sus bases estan bien controlados por el bc547 .- Y los BC bastante frios.-

En Base - emisor tenian 0,56 v todos los tr en forma pareja  ¿¿estara bien?,, algunos llegaban a 0,6v

   Otra cosa que queria consultarles;   el clásico "zumbido" de los 50 hz de la red,,, no es muy apreciable ,,, pero cuando se baja el vol a nivel  casi cero se siente un poco,,,,, quizas sea normal,,,, pero si se puede eliminar con algun filtro recomendable ,,, se q hay varios,,, pero?. Agradezco alguna información al respecto,,,,

La fuente que utilizo es un puente de diodos de 4A aprox, y filtrada con 2 cap. 4700 uf 50v.-
Sin mas, saludos para toda la comunidad.-


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2009)

Bueno, Chatovik, parece que ya está tu amplificador (o le falta poquito). Felicitaciones.



			
				Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> ...En Base - emisor tenian 0,56 v todos los tr en forma pareja  ¿¿estara bien?,, algunos llegaban a 0,6v


Sí, está bien.



			
				Chatovik dijo:
			
		

> ...el clásico "zumbido" de los 50 hz de la red,,, no es muy apreciable ,,, pero cuando se baja el vol a nivel  casi cero se siente un poco,,,,, quizas sea normal,,,, pero si se puede eliminar con algun filtro recomendable ,,, se q hay varios,,, pero?. Agradezco alguna información al respecto,,,,
> 
> La fuente que utilizo es un puente de diodos de 4A aprox, y filtrada con 2 cap. 4700 uf 50v.-
> Sin mas, saludos para toda la comunidad.-


El ruido que describís puede ser un bucle de masa o los benditos 50Hz.
En el primer caso, falla el cableado, habrá que cambiarlo. EN el segundo,lo más probable es que haya un cable con 50Hz cerca de un área sensible del circuito. EZavalla creó este tutorial hace un tiempo. Es probable que te ayude.
También tenés este post de Fogonazo donde explica cómo solucionar problemas realcionados con la fuente.
Como sea, un puente de diodos de 4A está justo para la versión mono. Yo usaría dos de 10A (uno por canal) como mínimo, y 4700uf por rama por canal como mínimo también.
En los que armé yo no tengo ningún ruido sin señal, así que te puedo asegurar que es posible lograrlo.

Saludos


----------



## Chatovik (Feb 5, 2009)

Gracias colega,,,, te comento q el tema del ruido fue solucionado, es mas,,,, nunca existió en el amplificador,,, . El ruido parasito provenia de la fuente proveedora de señal,,, osea ,,, la fuente del equipo reproductor de Cd del cual tome el audio con fuente propia  . Me di cuenta enseguida cuando inyecté audio de otro reproductor, el cual alimento con una fuente de pc y sale "limpito", lo mismo con walkman a pila,,,, . Por lo tanto todos los creditos se los doy a la potencia, la cual es una Joyita,,, sin exagerar!.

Ahora : En cuanto al puente de diodos  y cap. de filtrado,,, voy a realizar uno para cada etapa independiente
,,,,, es mas ,,, ya lo tenia planeado de esta manera..... 

¿En cuanto a la corriente por rama?... ¿Cuanto llegaste a medir?...
Saludos....  
PD En cuanto a tu respuesta no hay apuro,,,, me voy un par de semanitas de vacaciones sin computador de por medio jejeje..... [/url]


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola...
O contesto ahora que leo el mensaje o me olvido después ops: 

No medí consumos a alta potencia, no lo consideré necesario. Si lo trabajás en 4Ω, la corriente máxima que puede aparecer es de 8,75A, según dice la teoría.
Dejando los valores teóricos y tomando la potencia que declara el fabricante (al que le creo), en 8Ω da casi 31,5V de pico (22V RMS), que implican 3,9A y 2,75A respectivamente. Los 90W que declara en 4Ω se obtienen con 27 y 19V, pico y RMS. Estos dan 6,75A y 4,75A.

Esa es la corriente que toma el amplificador. Si es estéreo, será el doble.
Ahora queda la consideración de la eficiencia y demás. Los valores totales se obtendrán, entonces, multiplicando las corrientes por 1,4 (asumiendo una eficiencia del 60%) y quedan en 5,46A y 9,45A de pico en 8 y 4Ω.
Espero que no te haya aburrido la matemática.

Saludos


----------



## Chatovik (Feb 22, 2009)

Gracias estimado colega----
Todo anda de maravilla,,, pero me gustaria hacerle una consulta mas, dado q no lo encontre en la pag. original del armador;;;;    si quisiera aumentar o disminuir la potencia de la señal de entrada, ¿...bastaría sustituir la R de 2,2 k a la entrada del amplificadorf por un R variable...., es la q se conecta a la base del primer transistor de señal,,,,? ¿estoy errado en la teoria´?.... 

Lo pregunto porque aveces nos encontramos con diferentes tipos de dispositivos proveedores de audio a conectar en la entrada....y de esta manera se evitaria armar un pre.-
Un gran saludo.-


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah, no... A mí de "usted" no me trata nadie, ¿eh?   

Con lo del pote para regular el *volumen*, se conecta un extremo a la fuente de señal, la entrada del amplificador al cursor y el otro extremo a tierra. Usá un pote logarítmico.
Eso controla el *volumen*.
Tanto hincapié en lo de volumen porque es algo distinto a la *ganancia*, controlada por la R de realimentación y la que va a tierra , formando un divisor de voltaje.
Si entendés que te hablo de las R de 22K y 1K, te darás cuenta de que no conviene reemplazar nada de eso por un pote. 
Si no entendés de qué te hablo, con más razón no conviene andar modificando eso  

Si la señal de entrada es muy baja, mandala a un pre y no hay muchas más opciones. 
La señal para lograr 60W está en 1V de amplitud, nada del otro mundo. 

Saludos


----------



## Chatovik (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok... todo bien claro,,, 
 ops:  disculpame por lo de Ud... . Sin mas pregunta,,, te saludo desde Montevideo


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

Estás más que disculpado, es más, ni hacía falta pedir disculpas.
Cualquier cosa en que te pueda ayudar, avisá.

Saludos desde la bahía.


----------



## regermax (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola una consulta con respecto al acoplamiento del amplificador con el parlante en que caso debo optar en el uso de un acoplamiento inductivo, que comunmente estan antes  de la red Zobel. Entiendo que los acoplamientos capacitivos son usados cuando la alimentacion del amplificador es de una sola fuente


----------



## gandolfo333 (Oct 24, 2014)

Cacho dijo:


> Para potencias bajas yo me inclinaría por algún diseño más simple.
> Acá hay uno simple y que *funciona con casi cualquier transistor que tengas a mano* (armé varios). Si no hay BD139/40, los TIP29/30 y mje340/350 funcionan. Si no hay MJE2955/3055, los 2n3055 y MJ2955 o los TIP2955 y 3055 andan también. Calculo que debe andar casi cualquier otro transistor (de potencia y drivers), pero no probé otros, así que no quiero mentirte. Los transistores que menciono son de los más fáciles de conseguir en todos lados.
> Además,  es verdad lo que dice en la página sobre la bajísima distorsión que tiene.
> Si no,  esta es una versión mejorada del anterior. No armé ninguno de estos, pero apuesto a que funciona tan bien o mejor que la otra.
> ...



Hola de esta pagina que mencionas...... cual de los 2 armastes??? El de la prenses imagen o el de abajo segunda imagen??  

Desde ya gracias!!!


----------

